# Happy Birthday coramdeo



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 26, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 08-26-2009:

-coramdeo (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy birthday  Of course, your birthday isn't until tomorrow (for me).


----------



## Idelette (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## coramdeo (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! Thanks ya'll! Have a Guinness for me.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Berean (Aug 26, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## baron (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Piano Hero (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Michael (Aug 26, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> Wow! Thanks ya'll! Have a Guinness for me.



Hey thanks...do believe I will!

P.S. Happy birthday btw


----------



## Rangerus (Aug 31, 2009)

Age is strictly a case of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. - Jack Benny 

happy birthday


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bald_Brother (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------

